# Klausuraufgabe



## Jenny.K (12. Jul 2009)

Hey Leute

Ich hab eine Aufgabe gestellt bekommen eine Fertigungsabteilug zu programmieren.
Diese soll aus Rohstoffen und Halbzeugen Einzelteile herstellen. 
Das "Hauptprogramm" hab ich meiner meinung nach schon fertig.

Mein Problem liegt jetzt beim Einkauf. Dieser soll nun nur Rostoffe einkaufen.

ich denk mal das man irgendwie eine forschleife unterbringen muss und den Befehl get Rohstoffe.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiter Tipps geben, darüber wäre ich echt dankbar 

was ich bisher prog. habe kann man sich hier angucken. danke danke

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## Tobias (13. Jul 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Fehler in Einkauf.java so angucke, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass du den Rest programmiert haben sollst ...


----------



## diggaa1984 (16. Jul 2009)

lol das kommt mir so bekannt vor, ich hatte ne Anfrage für die Montage-Abteilung ^^


----------



## Jenny.K (19. Jul 2009)

Okay hab meine Arbeit nun abgegeben. 

Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

